# arielle Shawl Knitting Pattern



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Arielle Shawl Knitting Pattern

This half circular shawl has been knitted in DK on straight needles but I recommend a circular needle towards the end due to the high number of stitches.

Not only does this make a beautiful baby shawl but also an elegant Ladies shoulder/evening wrap.

The edge has been worked using the live bind off method

Measurement 60ins

Yarn requirements

400 DK baby wool

Needles

1 x 3.50mm needles

1 x 4mm Needles

1 x 4.50mm circular needle

1 x 5mm circular needle

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £4.99 approx $8 US

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/arielleshawl.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arielle-shawl-knitting-pattern

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/207370493/arielle-baby-shawl-knitting-pattern-in?


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely stunning workxx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful, especially the ladies' version :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Very elegant!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! This is stunning and so versatile!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is just beautiful!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

8eautiful shawl.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

gorgeous


----------



## Go knit (Oct 17, 2014)

Gorgeous! Looks a like it might b too complicated for me.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous, beautiful work.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Stunning.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a shawl I would wear.. lovely xo WS


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, gorgeous pattern


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind comments


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Stunning! Fit for a real princess!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

This is beautiful


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Quite lovely.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very versatile and a stunning design


----------

